# Fluxbox autostart

## Bender007

Hi ho ich hab versucht gestern Fluxspace sowie GKrellm in den autostart zu kriegen dafür hab ich die .xsession editiert und:

exec Gkrellm2 -w & 

reingeschrieben.

Allerdings ohne erfolg... gibt es noch andere dateien wo ich diesen eintrag setzten muss ?

----------

## rincewind

hi !

ich bin grad nicht an einer linugkiste aber schau mal ob dir .xinitrc hilft

gruss rincewind

----------

## Bender007

also ich habs mit der .xsession und .xinitrc probiert funzt beides nicht!

----------

## tacki

in der ~/.xinitrc:

gkrellm2 -s localhost -w &

(frei aus dem gedächnis)

brauchst kein exec davor

----------

## Egal

```
fluxbox &

wmpid=$!

gkrellm2 -w &

wait $wmpid

```

müsste afaik gehen

cu Egal

----------

## kaasja

Hi!

Ich habe das bei mir in meiner ~/.xinitrc stehen und das sieht so aus:

```
exec gkrellm2 -w &

exec fbdesk &

exec fluxter &

exec fluxspace &

exec xscreensaver -nosplash &

exec fluxbox

```

Wichtig ist natürlich noch, dass diese Datei ausführbar sein muss.

HTH,

Karsten

----------

## Bender007

mhh also ich hatte das eigentlich mit der .xinitrc probiert mhh vielleicht bringt der wait befehl noch was mal schauen ich probiers heute abend mal... schon mal danke..

Ausführbar ... mhh nadann ist klar warum das nicht funktioniert hat...

Was macht eingentlich das Programm fluxter??

----------

## kaasja

Das ist ein Pager, wie man unter blackbox als bbpager kennt.

```
ratte root # qpkg -i fluxter

x11-misc/fluxter-0.1.0 *

        Fluxter is a workspace pager dockapp, particularly useful with the Fluxbox window manager. [ http://www.isomedia.com/homes/stevencooper/ ]

```

CU,

Karsten

----------

## eeknay

kann man fluxspace auch so einstellen das die progamme nur EIN mal gestart werden und nicht dauernd wenn man in die workspace wechselt???

----------

## UTgamer

Hallo, ich komm mit Fluxbox nicht weiter, nichts von den Tips oben, und auch nicht von:

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/inhalte/doku/fluxbox/

hilft da weiter.

Auch der Eintrag in: ~/.fluxbox/startup bringt gar nichts.

gkrellm und andere Plugins müssen alle von Hand gestartet werden.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?  :Confused: 

----------

## Mr.Big

Liest den keiner mehr die Dokus !?

Siehe : http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/de/html/app-setup.html#AEN974

----------

## UTgamer

Das nach Anleitung funktioniert nicht.

Genau dies hatte ich doch bereits ausgeführt.

Bis jetzt läuft einzig und allein Fluxbox, alles andere kann nur von Hand gestartet werden  :Sad: 

Könnte es daran liegen?

Ich bin nach der Anleitung von: 

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/inhalte/doku/fluxbox/

vorgegangen und hab:

und hab Punkt 2.2 ausgeführt.

----------

## sirro

mit der Doku hab ichs auch nicht geschafft. Liegt wohl am Login-Manager. Also hab ich mir das einfach ins Sessionfile geschrieben. (Bin eh der einzige Benutzer)

```
$ cat /etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox 

/usr/bin/startfluxbox &

wmpid=$! 

/usr/bin/gkrellm2 &

/usr/bin/feh --bg-center [...]

/usr/X11R6/bin/root-tail [...]

/usr/bin/licq &

wait $wmpid
```

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hab den Fehler gelöst, die Doku ist wohl für eine ältere Flux-Version  :Sad: .

Kapitel 3.2  *Quote:*   

> Erweitertes /etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox Skript
> 
> 	#!/bin/sh
> 
> 	source /etc/profile
> ...

 

Ach wie gut das ich mir das Original direckt nach dem emerge gesichert hatte.

Das /usr/bin/fluxbox muß umgeändert werden in:

/usr/bin/startfluxbox

Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn  :Wink: 

----------

## Shai'tan

Eine saubere Lösung für den autostart in Fluxbox ist auch ein Eintrag im Sinne von"[startup] {xterm}" in ~/.fluxbox/apps

----------

## felixity

xinitrc sagt, was X initialisieren soll. das file liegt versteckt im home-dir _und_ in /etc/X11/xinit/

----------

## soulwarrior

Hab gerade diese Datei gefunden:

(x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.8-r1)

~/.fluxbox/startup

Auschnitt aus der Datei:

```

...

# Applications you want to run with fluxbox.

# MAKE SURE THAT APPS THAT KEEP RUNNING HAVE AN ''&'' AT THE END.

#

# unclutter -idle 2 &

# wmnd &

# wmsmixer -w &

# idesk &

...

```

----------

